# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Prof.Dr. Abdulkadir İnan Kimdir ?

## ceyda

*
Bugün şamanizm ve eski Türk dini üzerine ne okuyacak ne yazacaksanız Abdülkadir İnanın rahle-i tedrisinden geçmekten başka yol bulamazsınız.

Başkurt Türklerinden olan Abdülkadir İnan, Troyitskte Resuliye ve Yüksek Öğretmen Okulunda öğrenim görmüştü (1914). Resuliye Okulu müdürü Abdurrahman Resuli ve Dış Türklerin ünlü yazarı, Muallim dergisi yayımcısı Hasan Ali Efendinin özendirmesiyle Türk folkloru konusuna ilgi duymağa başladı, öğretmenlik görevini sürdürdüğü sıralarda folklor araştırma ve incelemeleri yapma imkanı da bulmuştu (1915-1923). Rus istilâsına karşı Başkırdistanın bağımsızlığını korumak amacıyle girişilen mücadeleye etkin bir biçimde katıldı. Bir ara Başkurt Eğitim Bakanlığı Bilim Kurulu üyeliğinde bulundu. Başkurt kadınlarının beşik ninnileri, Ruslarla yapılan mücadeleleri konu edinen destan parçaları gibi folklor malzemelerini toplarken, Zeki Velidi Toganın tavsiyesiyle çalışmalarını bütün Türk boylarının folklorunu kapsayacak genişliğe ulaştırdı, Türk destanları (özellikle Kırgızların Manas destanı) ve Şaman dini üstüne özgün araştırmalar ortaya koydu. St.Petersburg kitaplıklarında çalışırken pek çok bilimsel kitabı Başkırdistana getirmişti. Bağımsızlık savaşı sonunda Türkistandaki komitenin yardımıyle Zeki Velidi Togan ile birlikte Asyadaki Türklerin yaşadığı bölgeleri dolaştı, İran ve Afganistana, oradan da Hindistana ve Avrupaya geçti (1924). Paris ve Berlindeki bilimsel çalışmalarına, Türkiyeye geldikten sonra asistan olarak girdiği Türkiyat Enstitüsünde devam etti. Zeki Velidi Togan ile Yeni Türkistan dergisini (1927) çıkardı. Halk bilgisi haberleri (1928) dergisinin yayımına katıldı. Türkiye Halk Bilgisi Derneğinin bilimsel komisyonu üyesiyken Erzurum ve Hasankalede folklor araştırmaları yaptı. Birinci ilmi seyehata ait rapor (1930) bu dönemin ürünüdür.

Türk Dili Tetkik Cemiyeti umumi kâtibi Ruşen Eşref ve Maarif vekili Reşit Galibin çağrısı üzerine Ankaraya gitti, cemiyette ihtisas kâtibi olarak görev aldı. İlmi komisyon ve kılavuz kolu çalışmaları üyesi iken pek çok kez Atatürk ile görüşmüş, Atatürkün dil konusunda yaptığı toplantılara ve çalışmalara katılmıştı. Ankara Dil ve Tarih-Coğrafya Fakültesi kurulurken (1935), Atatürk, kendisinden fakültede doğu Türk lehçelerini incelemesini ve bu konuda ders vermesini istedi. DTCFde 1944e kadar profesörlük yapan Abdülkadir İnan, Türk lehçelerinin özellikleri ve tasnifi, Türkolojinin tarihçesi, Orhon ve Yenisey yazıtları, Kırgızcanın genel özellikleri ve Manas destanı gibi konularda dersler verdi, bu dersleri de Türkoloji Ders Hülasalarında (1938) topladı. Ayrıca, Güneş-Dil Teorisi üzerinde de durmuş, bu teorinin temel özelliklerini ve kurallarını açıklamış, bazı Türkçe ve Slavca kelimeleri bu teoriye göre çözümlemişti. 1944 yılında unvan ve kadrosu kaldırılan İnan tercüman ve okutman olarak 1955e kadar görevde kaldı. Bu arada Türk Dil Kurumunda da başuzman olarak çalışıyor, Şaman dininin genel özelliklerini belgesel olarak ortaya koyuyordu. Diyanet İşleri Başkanlığı Danışma Kurulunda çalışırken Kuranın Türkçe çevirileri üzerinde önemle duran, hurafelerin kökeni üstüne bir araştırma da yazan İnan, 1964ten beri Türk Kültürünü Araştırma Enstitüsünde asli üye oldu. 1 Ekim 1976′da Ankarada öldü.

350 kadar ilmî eseri bulunan Prof. Abdulkadir İnanın etnografya, Türk Tarihi, Türk Lehçeleri ve Türk Filolojisine,Türklerin Millî Hayatına ve Dış Türklerin Mücadelelerine dair yazıları kadar, onun, Türklerin Dinleri ve inançlarına, Dînî Folklora dair de değerli eserleri vardır.Bu eserde onun şimdiye kadar yayınlanmamış Türk Dinî Tarihine ait uzun bir makalesi ile, mevcudu azalmış Eski Türk Dini
ile ilgili Türk Şamanizmine ve Hurafeler Ve Menşelerine dair önemli broşürü birlikte sunulmaktadır.*

----------

